# Concerned with my horses butt hole ( not a joke...serious!)



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I got a rescue filly today and I was cleaning out the millions of burs in her tail and lifted it and her anus never shuts! It just stays open.. Here is a pictures.. what causes this and is it serious.. It makes me really nervous...


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes when horses have spinal damage, their anus's can not contract due to nerve damage. Does she move her tail on her own? A healthy horse's anus should pucker and then close, especially when you touch it. You should call your vet but also you should try to keep it clean. Dirt and bacteria could get in there and fester and she could get a nasty infection.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Is she a QH, Paint, or some stock breed? Sometimes when they block their tails, this also causes other problems, like the nerve damage rosie mentioned.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

She is a Paint/Morgan... I dont know if she has had any spinal damage.. i will go out in the morning and see if she can move her tail on her own... Im just worried about in the summer.. with flys and all...


----------

